# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Mua thuốc cường dương của ấn độ siloflam 50mg 100mg ở đâu tphcm

## edumesavn

MUA THUỐC CƯỜNG DƯƠNG CỦA ẤN ĐỘ SILOFLAM 50MG 100MG Ở ĐÂU TPHCM[

_Siloflam 100 là loại thuốc cường dương của Ấn độ được các đấng mày râu săn lùng nhiều nhất giờ, không những giá thành phải chăng mà chất lượng của nó có thể gọi là tuyệt. Giúp cải thiện chuyện chăn gối cho hàng ngàn cặp vợ chồng. Siloflam 100 được nhập cảng 100% chính hãng Ấn Độ, được bộ y tế cấp phép lưu hành trên toàn quốc_

_Siloflam 50mg 100mg được dùng để tương trợ điều trị các chứng rối loạn cương dương, khó cương dương, liệt dương, yếu sinh lý lâu ngày._

_Sản phẩm chính hãng được bán tại cửa hàng số 26 Trần Quang Diệu, Phường 13, Quận 3 (Hoàng Sa – Trường Sa rẽ vào Trần Quang Diệu theo hướng Lê Văn Sỹ 40 mét bên tay trái)_
[hr]
*vì sao Siloflam 100 được nhiều người ưa thích?*

Siloflam 100 được sản xuất bởi công ty Flamigo Pharmaceuticals. India. *N**hập khẩu chính hãng* bởi Công ty cổ phần dược phẩm thiết bị y tế Đà Nẵng (DAPHARCO). Thành phần chính của Siloflam là hoạt chất Sildenafil có tác dụng tăng cường máu lưu thông đến dương vật, giúp dương vật dễ dàng đạt được thể cương cứng ngay sau khi có kích thích tác động

Mỗi viên Siloflam 100 chưa 100mg hoạt chất Sildenafil.


_Siloflam 100 là sản phẩm thuốc cường dương của Ấn độ được săn lùng nhiều nhất bây giờ_

*Thuốc cường dương của Ấn độ Siloflam 50mg 100mg có tác dụng như thế nào?*

Sildenafil được dùng để điều trị chứng rối loạn cương dượng, khó cương dương, liệt dương_ –_ là hiện tượng dương vật không có khả năng cương cứng hoặc duy trì cương cứng không đủ để tiếng hành 1 hoạt động dục tình thường ngày. Sau khi dùng thuốc từ 30-45 phút, với chỉ một hoạt động kích thích dục tình vật lý (dùng tay, dùng miệng, mơn trớn..) (dùng tay kích thích, hay dụng miệng đối tác kích thích) thì dương vật sẽ dễ dàng cương cứng ngay ngay tức thì. Sẵn sàng cho một cuộc yêu đầy mạnh mẽ

Nếu bạn là một người bình thường, hoàn toàn không mắc chứng rối loạn cương dương thì có thể sử dụng 1/2 viên dể cải thiện cuộc yêu, tăng cường khoái cảm. Hay có thể dễ dàng làm hiệp 2 sau khi hiệp 1 chấm dứt trong khoảng thời kì ngắn hơn thông thường.

Khi dùng Siloflam, người đàn ông yếu đuối không còn nữa. Anh ấy sẽ trở nên người đàn ông thật mạnh mẽ, thật Xmen. Làm nàng phải say đắm.



_Siloflam 100 được nhập khẩu chính hãng, hướng dẫn dùng rõ ràng bằng tiếng Việt_

*Quy cách đóng gói:* 1 hộp 1 vỉ 4 viên nén. Mỗi viên nén chứa 100mg Sildenafil.

*chỉ dẫn sử dụng:*

Dùng 1 viên trước quan hệ 30-45 phút. để ý sản phẩm chỉ có tác dụng khi có kích thích vật lý (dùng tay, mơn trớn, miệng…). Thuốc có tác dụng trong vòng 24 giờ kể từ khi dùng, độ hiệu quả giảm dần theo thời gian, không sử dụng cho bệnh nhân bị bệnh tim, cao huyết áp, áp huyết thấp

Không dùng cho con trẻ dưới 18 tuổi.

Không dùng cho nữ giới

Chống chỉ định dùng Sildenafil (Siloflam 100) cho những bệnh nhân đang dùng những loại có chứa Nitric oxide,Nitrate hữu cơ. Vì Sildenafil làm tăng tác dụng hạ huyết áp của các Nitrate cấp và mãn tính

*Không dùng sản phẩm với chất kích thích như rượu, bia, đồ uống có cồn.*

Tác dụng phụ không mong muốn có thể xảy ra:
 Nóng mặt, đỏ mặt, đau đầu ở mức thoáng qua.

*Bảo hành:* Hoàn tiền gấp 3 nếu phát  hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái. Đổi hàng nếu có lỗi từ nhà sinh sản



Hoàn tiền 300% nếu quý khách hàng phát hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái tại Thuốc cường dương HCM

Phương châm: Sản phẩm tốt, khách hàng quay lại mua hàng là niềm hạnh phúc của chúng tôi

*GIÁ*

*165.000 ĐỒNG*

*(1 hộp 4 viên)*

*KHUYẾN MÃI*

*Tặng thêm 1 viên:* *VIGA NEW** trị giá 30.000đ/ mỗi đơn hàng*

*KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶT BIỆT: MUA 5 HỘP TẶNG 1 HỘP*

*Tphcm: Giao hàng trong ngày*

*Chúng tôi sẽ gọi công nhận và hẹn giờ giao hàng tùy thuộc thời kì  của quý khách hàng.*

*Phí giao hàng*

*Miễn phí giao hàng từ 2 hộp.*

*Mua 1 hộp:* 

*Các khu vực Quận 1, 3, 5, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú là 20k/ 1 hộp*

*Các quận: 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, Thủ Đức, Bình Tân, H. Hóc Môn, Bình Chánh,* *Khu Thạnh Lộc – Quận 12,* *phí giao hàng là 30k/ hộp*

*——————————————*

*Khu vực tỉnh khác:*

*– Miễn phí giao hàng từ 2 hộp*

*– Mua 1 hộp phí giao hàng 30k/ 1 hộp* 

*Nhận hàng và thanh toán cho nhân viên bưu điện. Khoảng 2-3 ngày kể từ khi công nhận đơn hàng thành công.*

*HOTLINE tham vấn MIỄN PHÍ*

*08.8808.4098*

MUA THUOC CUONG DUONG CUA AN DO SILOFLAM 50MG 100MG O DAU TPHCM

----------

